# Do rats have a term for their excited/playful behavior?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

We all know when a rat is excited. They kind of hop up in the air and twitch and twist their head around and quickly will "attack" another rat (or an item, or your hand) or grab at them. Or just hop away happily. It's a bit hard to describe I guess, they're so fast! But I'm sure you know their exact behavior when they get excited and playful.

Here are some terms that I'm already familiar with for a pet's excited or joyful and playful behavior:

Ferrets - "War dance"
Rabbits - "Binky"
Guinea Pigs - "Popcorning"
Rats - ?

Do rats have a term for this sort of happy behavior like these other fuzzies do?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

It's called "popcorning" in the rat world too!


----------

